# new ring



## btboone (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's a new ring that I did with a Damascus Steel inlay.  I found some manufacturers of the raw steel bar at a knife show.  They get steels with 2 different carbon contents and heat and fold them together over and over to get the patterns.  The steel was acid etched to bring out texture and color.


----------



## jtate (Jul 2, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## JimGo (Jul 2, 2007)

You make this look WAY too easy, Bruce!


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 2, 2007)

good job bruce, they get better every time!


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 2, 2007)

Sweet looking ring, Bruce!


----------



## btboone (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks guys.  Here's another new one in lavender and teal box elder burl.  My wife saw the first one and "had" to have one.





<br />


----------



## gerryr (Jul 2, 2007)

The BEB is really nice, but I don't understand how you get the wood into the groove.  Do you cut it into segment and glue it in?


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 2, 2007)

You scared me for a second there, Bruce. If that lavendar had been metal, I was gonna have to order one. Thankfully I reread it before running out to your web site.[]


----------



## bjackman (Jul 2, 2007)

Bruce,
is there any significant difference in weight between the wood or steel sandwiched in your rings?


----------



## btboone (Jul 2, 2007)

Gerry, the wood is a continuous inlay, so doesn't have a seam.  The same goes for the Damascus Steel.  I came up with a technique for doing those.  I have a patent pending so won't divulge too much about the technique.

I'll need to work on lavander metal Billy.  I have heard of purple gold, and it might actually work in this application.  I do notice a weight difference between the steel and the wood, but most people probably wouldn't.  I'm pretty used to what a titanium ring feels like.  To most people, they would feel light, so the ring with steel would feel normal.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 2, 2007)

bruce, i'm curious to know your general process for making a standard ring. no inlays or anything fancy. do you turn these on a metal lathe or melt and mold or what? and what does the titanium look like before you make it into a ring... does it come in rods or cubes or something?

and how did you get into it? i really like the way these look, kudos brother!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 2, 2007)

just a little clue?  thermal?  mechanical?

You can't post something that nice and cool without throwing us jealous slobs a bone!!!!!


----------



## btboone (Jul 2, 2007)

All my rings start as solid bars of titanium.  I have a CNC metal lathe that turns the outside, drills the hole, bores the inside, and parts it off.  It's all done in a shower of coolant to keep the tools cool.  When it's done, I need to round the inside of the second side either by hand or on the CNC.

Jon, I don't mess with the inlays of the rings in this case; I mess with the rings themselves.


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks like nice stuff, Bruce!!  

Couple of questions for you.....
1.  Is rust going to be a problem with the Damascus inlay?
2.  Is wear and tear going to be a problem with the wood inlay?
3.  Will you be able to do this on you pens as well?  Wouldn't a little inlay ring around the cap of a fountain pen look good!!


----------



## btboone (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Randy, rust would normally be a problem, but I coated the inlay with CA and polished it. This also makes for a more comfortable ring.  Wear and tear isn't so bad on the wood inlay rings because the titanium helps to protect it.  The biggest thing that can affect it is if water gets in.  They are pretty well sealed, but water sometimes finds a way, so best not to submerge them.

I could do the same technique on a pen.  It would look pretty nice in that case. []


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />.....Wear and tear isn't so bad on the wood inlay rings because the titanium helps to protect it.  The biggest thing that can affect it is if water gets in.  They are pretty well sealed, but water sometimes finds a way, so best not to submerge them.....



Aren't you concerned about swimmers, bathers, and hand dishwashers??  I don't think most people will remember to remove their ring in "EVERY" instance over 10-20 years.  Don't you foresee some problems here??


----------



## btboone (Jul 2, 2007)

I make the inlays replaceable for just such an occasion.  I do replacement inlays for just $15, so it's not that big of a deal.  I've worn my original olivewood one for a couple years now with no signs of wear.


----------



## woodman928 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks alot Bruce

 My wife seen your ring and went to the site and seen the one you just posted and now it looks like Im stuck with buying one. [}] 

Your hard on my pocket book man.[]
Jay


----------



## btboone (Jul 2, 2007)

Jay, tell her to wait for the other 8 or so colors.  Maybe she'll forget. []

I met the guy that supplies the pen supplies with their double dyed box elder burl at the knife show.  Some of that stuff is really awesome.  I told him to send me boards of everything he has.  There's a new orange and black and others that really have to be seen to be appreciated.


----------



## woodman928 (Jul 2, 2007)

I will tell her Bruce but when she looks all she can see is BLUE. [][][]
Jay


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jul 3, 2007)

Beautiful rings Bruce......Love the Damascus steel![8D]  It matches my Japanese chisels!


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 3, 2007)

Heck my wife is banded from looking at any of Bruce's post anymore. She already has one of his rings and that's all she is getting. So Jay just go ahead and get it over with.


----------



## woodman928 (Jul 3, 2007)

Its to late Gary, she has already sent her self the link. 

I'm DOOMED[][][]

Jay


----------



## btboone (Jul 3, 2007)

Jay, it sounds to me like she NEEDS a Black Zirconium Sculpted Round with platinum inlay. [][]


----------



## woodman928 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks Bruce!!!!!
She was there about 15 min ago 
As she said been there, done that, want it.

Your Killing me Man []

Jay


----------



## Tanner (Jul 3, 2007)

Beautiful rings Bruce.  My grandfather made rings from stainless steel pipes.  He showed me how and gave me his tools years ago.  I've made a couple, however nothing as nice as on your site. Decorative lines made with a three edge file, you know, almost caveman tools compared to what you use.[V] I've been searching for years how to make the process easier.  I never really thought about using the lathe.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

